# Does ViP722 require locals to get OTA EPG?



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hello,

Does the ViP722 require you to subscribe to locals (i.e. pay for channels you don't need) in order to get the EPG? I have the 921 and am considering moving to the 722.

Thanks.

-William


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, DISH charges $5 for the EPG for OTA locals on the ViP models and throws in the local channels via satellite as part of the deal.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Sucks but yea gotta pay the 5/mo
I still scan for locals through my 722 because certain channels for me (PBS, KTLA, KCAL) are not high def through E*. But the guide listings show up perfect for all.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I found this out the hard way. It really stinks because the signal quality of my locals is terrible through E*. I pay the fee for the program guide & that's it.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

And even when you pay for your locals you get no listing for the OTA ATSC channels that you can receive from outside your market. For example, I an in the Cincinnati Market (and pay for those locals). With my OTA antenna I can receive the Dayton locals. All of them say "digital service" in the EPG.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bill R said:


> And even when you pay for your locals you get no listing for the OTA ATSC channels that you can receive from outside your market. For example, I an in the Cincinnati Market (and pay for those locals). With my OTA antenna I can receive the Dayton locals. All of them say "digital service" in the EPG.


Odd. I pay for South Bend Indiana locals and get EPG for the Fort Wayne Indiana local OTA that I can receive. The only missing EPG channel is a local MyTV station that is not carried by E*.


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

I suspect they intentionally disable the OTA EPG info to "force you to purchase LIL" as I used to get that data on my 811 (now a paper weight) but do not get it on by 622. I get around this issue by using the tuner in the HDTV to peruse the data on OTA when I first sit down and turn on the TV. It's a bit inconvenient but can be done with just a few inputs on the remote control. OTA has higher quality HD than LILs and the secondary channels can be quite useful such as WeatherPlus on the NBC secondary channel. For $60 a year for LIL, the price of an OTA antenna and coax is amortized in just about one year.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

James Long said:


> Odd. I pay for South Bend Indiana locals and get EPG for the Fort Wayne Indiana local OTA that I can receive. The only missing EPG channel is a local MyTV station that is not carried by E*.


James,

I have seen other posts that say the same thing so I think that it is a problem in only some markets. I've exhausted all my sources trying to get the problem fixed in the Cincy DMA so I have no choice but to live with it.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

William_K_F said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does the ViP722 require you to subscribe to locals (i.e. pay for channels you don't need) in order to get the EPG? I have the 921 and am considering moving to the 722.
> 
> ...


yes:eek2:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

red hazard said:


> I suspect they intentionally disable the OTA EPG info to "force you to purchase LIL" as I used to get that data on my 811 (now a paper weight) but do not get it on by 622. I get around this issue by using the tuner in the HDTV to peruse the data on OTA when I first sit down and turn on the TV. It's a bit inconvenient but can be done with just a few inputs on the remote control. OTA has higher quality HD than LILs and the secondary channels can be quite useful such as WeatherPlus on the NBC secondary channel. For $60 a year for LIL, the price of an OTA antenna and coax is amortized in just about one year.


are you saying yo get the epg without having to pay for locals? If so teach me master, teach :grin:


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> are you saying yo get the epg without having to pay for locals? If so teach me master, teach :grin:


he's getting them from the TV's OTA ATSC tuner built in guide, not E* EPG.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

but you really can't schedule recordings for thos channels once the tv is off right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, you can set timer recordings on OTA without EPG ... but it is a pain. ALL timers ... even if the TV is on ... are manual timers, and they all list with the same title in the "My Recordings" list.

And if you hit the "record until end of program" button the machine will want to record for days ... possibly bumping other manual OTA recordings.

It's worth the $5 to get the EPG.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks JL :grin:


----------

